# blackdown pipes and drums



## piperboast (11 Jul 2005)

Anyone know who the instructors or officers for pipes and drums are at blackdown or up top. I have not been around since Col. condom and the rest of the 5th Bat. I want to go up and visit my nefew this thursday and was wondering who is still around from the old days ?? 

Toast


----------



## scotia1088 (31 Aug 2005)

What do you mean up top? The only pipes and drums up top to my knowledge are the base Borden pipes and drums and the Canadian forces school of music...


----------



## catalyst (31 Aug 2005)

I think he may be refering to the former camp griffon which has been closed. In its wake...blackdown!


----------



## medic65726 (1 Sep 2005)

Not sure of current staffing, but here is a pic of P&D from the Sunset Ceremony this year.


----------



## Clarkus (1 Sep 2005)

Who is that Drum Major??? Does his name start with a Z I think I recognize him. Anyone know?


----------



## Zedic_1913 (2 Sep 2005)

Clarkus said:
			
		

> Who is that Drum Major??? Does his name start with a Z I think I recognize him. Anyone know?


His name starts with a B.  He was the CLI P&D Drum Major in 2004 and a Platoon WO and Drum Major in 2005.


----------



## medic65726 (3 Sep 2005)

If the Sunset Ceremony Program is correct, then the P&D Drum Major there was "Cadet Warrant Officer B. Broom".


----------



## Clarkus (3 Sep 2005)

I haven't been to Blackdown in quite a few years. And I'm trying to find old friends, that guy looks so familiar, but I guess it's not who I thought it was....argh, more frustration.....


----------



## Black Watch (3 Sep 2005)

I weas the p/d Cadet drum major in 2001


----------



## Black Watch (3 Sep 2005)

and are those FNC1 rifles???


----------



## primer (4 Sep 2005)

Black Watch said:
			
		

> and are those FNC1 rifles???



They are Lee Enfields # 4's 303


----------



## .Lynch. (25 Jul 2006)

I was in that sunset were brian broom a staff cadet was the drum major  :rage: any way does anyone now were i could find pics of kilo in 2005 or the cd that they handed out mines all screwed up! ???
or add this 
LiL_NeoIce_Lynch@hotmail.com if u have pics of the sunset or that air base we went to starts with a"T" were the air cadets go.



 :fifty:          :soldier: :fifty:


----------



## George Wallace (25 Jul 2006)

.Lynch.

Just for you.  Some topics that you should read before going any further:


MSN and ICQ "short hand" -  http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/33247.0.html

Regarding the use of "MSN speak" versus the employment of prose which is correct in grammar, spelling and punctuation, please see: http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/34015/post-260446.html#msg260446

Army.ca Conduct Guidelines: MUST READ - http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/24937.0.html

FRIENDLY ADVICE TO NEW MEMBERS - http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/24937/post-259412.html#msg259412

Recruiting FAQ - http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/21101.0.html

Infantry FAQ - http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/21131.0.html

Canadian Forces Aptitude Test - http://army.ca/forums/threads/21101/post-103977.html#msg103977

Fitness requirements at enrolment, see page 12 of this brochure:
http://www.recruiting.forces.ca/media/pdf/physical_fitness_en.pdf

Search page - http://forums.army.ca/forums/index.php?action=search;advanced

Army.ca wiki pages  - http://army.ca/wiki/index.php/Main_Page


To summarize. Welcome to Army.ca, start reading.


----------

